# Someone kicked my car while I was driving, what should I do?



## Foreign Gamer (Sep 13, 2017)

I was driving back home the other day and decided to explore the city a little and was speed a bit, but nothing above the legal speed limits.

I was exploring the Ajman city and was driving around a villa neighbourhood, when the car in front of me pulled over to the side of a villa's driveway. I drove past it and noticed the road forks to either left or right. Deciding not to venture deep into the area of villas, I did a U-turn and went back where I came from, only to find the driver of the car that pulled over stepped out of the car, blocked the road and motioned his hand for me to slow down.

I thought maybe he's lost and needs directions, or maybe his car died and needs a battery boost start-up. When I rolled down the driver's side window of my car, he starts questioning me about why I am speeding? I simply told him that I wasn't driving too fast and was not exceding speed limits. He starts responding in a loud voice, telling me that this is a residential area and there could be kids running around. (It was 2:10 PM mind you. Schools are still in session till another 50 minutes at the very least.)

I told him I am new to the area, just exploring around and no kids are here now, when he cuts me off and tells me that I am irresponsible and repeats his same words about speeding.

I was veing civil and asked him polietly, trying to be the bigger and more resonable man: "Why are you raising your voice? You wanna give someone an advice, you do it calmly, not heckling and yelling like this". He proceeds to insult me and call me disrespectful names, threatening me: "I'd better not see you driving here again or else, now go!" Is what he said.

I gave him a disaprroving look and just said: "I didn't do anything to you, and you here are insulting and threatening me." Again he starts yelling some more. 

Deciding that it is just a waste of time trying to reason with him, I just shook my head and simply sighed, cutting him off by rolling up my window and drive off, ignoring him.

Apparently I pissed him off and to my surprise, he kicked the rear bumper of my car.

I stopped the car and pulled out my phone, rolling my window down to take a picture of him and his car as well as the villa he stopped at; only to notice him reaching for his pocket and doing the same. I quickly rolled up my window (luckily I was wearing my sunglasses the whole time.), and took a clear picture behind the tinted windows of my car before driving off.

I just want to know, can he do anything to me after what happened? Like report me to the police for disruption of safety or something while having no claim or proof for it? I decided to not press charges against him vecause my car is undamaged and I don't have time to deal with petty people like him. Did I do the right thing?

I should mention that he is local of the UAE, should that even matter.


----------

